# Chinese Food Supplement



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am an IBS-D patient. I've been posting my story on the IBS-D group for a while.

I got a funny stomach for almost my entire life, and my IBS-D symptoms had gotten way worse about 3 years ago. I am from China and I moved to the US with my family in 2011. Soon after we settled, I started to have a lot of D, especially in the morning. And it's gotten worse and worse to the point that I had to drop two college classes to avoid the risk and embarrassment of pooping myself on my one-hour subway commute to my college. I've tried many drugs and pills, done a colonoscopy, got my feces tested and some other testings, nothing. They told me I am "normal" but I felt like I was sick to the bone. How is it possible, for a healthy person, to have 3-5 diarrhea in the morning every single day? Getting a D whenever I eat vegetables and fruits? A sudden D attack that comes without any warning in any second? Loud( I mean really loud, like loud enough to disturb an entire class) noises from the stomach when I am hungry, and bloating like a balloon after I eat only a little?

I was depressed, frustrated. No social life, sad and lonely.

And then I found this forum and learned that I am not the only one.

I read others' stories and tried what they claimed to be working for them. Some of the advice helped and some didn't work for me. No matter what the result was, I felt better! And then somehow I found this on a Chinese website. I bought it, tried it, and it worked miraculously for me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Danyide-Stachyose-Prebiotics-Food-Supplements-PERFECT-FOR-IBS-C-and-IBS-D-/331417847331?

I posted the whole experience of me using this on the IBS-D group under the title: Chinese Super Probiotic (Actually this is just a food supplement that contains some probiotic and prebiotic in it, so technically this is not a probiotic product, sorry for the misleading) I was promoting this product very enthusiastically because it worked for me and my post got deleted because I was trying to sell it.

And here I am again trying to promote it!

I don't want to write my boring sad story of suffering from IBS-D again (just a bunch of almost gotten D situations and how I suffer everyday stories), so long story short:

A sad IBS-D sufferer found a working solution on an exotic web site, so he tried to get more people to try it, see if it can help them like the way it had helped him.

Ask me anything!

The Chinese original site: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-6886305357.2.giAQ7s&id=5792328566


----------

